# Strange Catfish Bait



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I realize there is a catfish section, but I have read some exotic bait on here recently that members have used for catfish bait..... namely emu liver and octopus tentacles. Since conditions aren't the greatest for getting out, so I wanted to ask for any others that you don't generally think of when ask. Yes, I saw cooked shrimp too, but .....I would definitely eat that before I could drive to the lake.


----------



## metal man (Mar 30, 2006)

We use to use bar soap on a muddy river,


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

*Hummmm.......*



metal man said:


> We use to use bar soap on a muddy river,


 Was it Ivory, Irish Spring, Dove, or just plain ole' grandmas lye soap?
Did ya tie ur line to a tree limb marked w/ a styrofoam cup?


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

V-Bottom said:


> Was it Ivory, Irish Spring, Dove, or just plain ole' grandmas lye soap?
> Did ya tie ur line to a tree limb marked w/ a styrofoam cup?


Zote soap.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Zote-Pink-Laundry-Soap-14.1-oz/16935505


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

I'll show my age now, my tight lining bait of choice in Pine Island bayou when it was flooded was P&G soap.


----------



## Dtrojcak (Jun 17, 2012)

monkeyman1 said:


> Zote soap.
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Zote-Pink-Laundry-Soap-14.1-oz/16935505


Have you noticed any difference between the pink or white soap?

I seem to have more success with the white, but I also haven't tried the pink as much.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

When Conroe was a new lake soap worked good for cats. I had access to emu liver then and that stuff would kill the channel cats.


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

:spam:


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

I haven't tried either color yet, but plan to. I've read where ppl have had better luck with pink.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Way back in the middle of last century I used dice sized cubes of P&G laundry soap on my Lake Worth trot lines. Used two to three big bars a day. Bought it from the same neighborhood store so he keep the inventory moving and the stuff was always fresh and soft.
Just pushed a 1/0 hand sharpened Kirby hook though a cube until the barb cleared. I would run the lines about three times a day.

I had a real racket. There was a beer joint next to my brothers bait camp. The guys from the bomber plant would spend their Saturday drinking and playing shuffle board. Then they would buy a bunch of live cats out of my big vat to prove to the wife that they had been fishing all day. I was sort of a Shadslinger Jr.


----------



## Flyingvranch (Mar 10, 2014)

My grandfather used cottonseed mill cake which was the bees knees back then. Kinda hard to find anymore.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Any lard based soap is good, or so I read. 

Has anyone tried the dough Chemdawg sells? I bought some, haven't tried it yet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

soap made with human fat is best, you have to hit the liposuction joints and they will bag it up for you.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Category5 said:


> soap made with human fat is best, you have to hit the liposuction joints and they will bag it up for you.


Now THAT is an exotic one!


----------

